# Any comments on CZ's new redhead o/u?



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Read an article in Outdoor Life (I think that's what magazine it was!), they rated this gun very high. In fact, for the price ($795) it nearly beat out a $4000 gun!

So, is it worth taking a chance on or what? Any comments appreciated!


----------



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

the dislikes that i have is the barrel ports are to big if your shooting in a trap compition if you use a 8 or smaller shot it will go through the ports, also the ports a drilled the are drilled the wrong way. all the rest i like 

Ernie


----------



## caller1 (Oct 10, 2005)

The ports are drilled the wrong way????????/ That sounds like a great big deal. I'm really wanting to order the Redhead and was curious about them also.


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Just got my Woodcock - only had a chance to put 200 rounds through it so far. Still a little stiff. But love it so far.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Heard by many experience people it's amazing for the price. I think it sells for $650


----------

